# Help! Gnats everywhere!



## BunnyMama32 (Sep 30, 2018)

Recently in the last week to week and a half I have had hundreds of gnats in and around my 2 bunnies cages I've been scooping poo every day and recently put out apple cider vinegar mixture that has helped reduce them but there still terrorizing my bunnies and my Family. And suggestions or tips welcome, thank you in advance


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

Need to do a total clean out of their environment/housing. As you clean it, you may find where most of them are coming from ... possibly bedding, food, soiled hay. 

Put the bunnies somewhere else while you completely empty and clean out their entire cage. Wipe it down. Check anything that you put in -- any hay, any new bedding, etc.


----------



## BunnyMama32 (Sep 30, 2018)

That's what we did yesterday, we took the cages outside and deep cleaned then throwing everything out and put fresh everything back in. It seemed like they were in the poo.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

Do they have a litter box? If so, what is used for litter?


----------



## BunnyMama32 (Sep 30, 2018)

I use the odor control crumpled paper for there litter.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

Do you have bedding elsewhere in the cage as well? Do you top the litter with hay?


----------



## BunnyMama32 (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes there is bedding/shavings in there sleeping area, they like snuggling down into it. And there is a layer of hav on top of the crumpled paper that they sit and eat while they poo.


----------

